# Webbatec ltd



## Johnbrueck (26 Januar 2010)

Guten Tag,

diesmal geht es um die Firma Webbatec LTD. 

Und zwar hat ein bekannt heute ein Schreiben von dieser Firma bekommen. Diese fordert 196€. Er hatte eine Türkeireise reserviert und diese nicht widerrufen.

So weit so gut. Jedoch hat er damals von *Vita Clubreisen GmbH* eine E-Mail bekommen, dass er eine Reise gewonnen hätte. 49€ p.P. war ein guter Preiß, also schnappte er zu.

Wir hatten im Fernsehen gesehen, das das eine Art Moderne Kaffefahrt sein soll, also beglich er diese Mahnung jetzt nicht. Auch hatte er keine Auftragsbestätigung erhalten, die ihm gesagt hatte, wieviel er wann bezahlen müsse.

Noch dazu kommt, dass diese Limited gleich 2 Verschiedene Adressen angibt.

einmal:

webbatec ltd
postfach 77
at-6851 Dornbirn

und

webbatec limited
factoring
the 606 centre regent house
London W1H 5YN

Eine nummer und E-Mail wurde nicht angegeben. Ehm doch, eine 0900er nummer

09005105374 (1€ pro Minute)

Geschäftsführer der Limited ist Dimitri Schostakowitsch 
Firmennummer: 07078946

Kennt jemand diese Firma? Ist dies wirklich eine Abzocke? 

Danke schonmal fürs lesen
John Brück


----------



## Nicko1998 (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Webbatec ltd*

Ich kenn diese Firma nicht, und auch Google gibt nur das da her. 

In den lesenswerten Blogeinträgen ist von Drohungen mit rechtlichen Schritten die Rede. Ich persönlich würde die Finger weglassen.


----------



## Johnbrueck (26 Januar 2010)

*AW: Webbatec ltd*

Ich lass sowieso die finger davon


----------



## BjoernP (28 Januar 2010)

*AW: Webbatec ltd*



Johnbrueck schrieb:


> Geschäftsführer der Limited ist Dimitri Schostakowitsch



Boah, ich lach mich schlapp. Wie geil ist das denn...

Dimitri Schostakowitsch ist ein russischer Komponist gewesen. Er prägte zu Lebzeiten den wunderschönen Satz: "Ohne die Töne der Musik wäre die Welt öde und arm."


----------



## schura321 (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Webbatec ltd*

Hallo 
Ich habe die selbe Post erhalten nur mit 98eur wolte fragen wie das ausgegangen ist ?:wall:


----------



## webwatcher (8 Februar 2010)

*AW: Webbatec ltd*



schura321 schrieb:


> Ich habe die selbe Post erhalten nur mit 98eur wolte fragen wie das ausgegangen ist ?:wall:


Wie meist:
http://www.antispam-ev.de/forum/showthread.php?p=102121#post102121


----------

